# Whats the best way for me to wire my system??



## chevthump (Mar 16, 2008)

hey I just picked up an older system from a friend, my question is whats the best way to wire up the amp and subs.

system:
amp(1) MTX thunder 1500dx 2 channel
sub(2) Eclipse 8102 dvc (they are only single p/n terminal)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

8 or 12 gage wire for power with a nice fuse within 12 inch's of the battery, same Gage for ground. Grind a clean spot and use a nut, bolt and star washer to make it too. Then run your RCA'S down the opposite side of the car from the power cable so you don't get cross talk from the two of them. Make sure to get a clean turn on signal from the ignition or behind the fuse box.


----------

